# Orchestral Template for Reaper (OTR) - NOW FREE/DONATION ONLY Project



## storyteller (Sep 16, 2018)

Hey guys & gals,

I wanted to make an announcement today that for a minimum of the next 30 days, I want to make Orchestral Template for Reaper (OTR) _*a free/donation only project. *_

Over the past year and a half since its introduction, OTR has attracted a number of well known composers, has helped a countless number of newcomers to Reaper, and helped its users learn how to build efficient routing of orchestral templates. The most applauded feature of the project is the stem render process, which reduces day-long/multi-day processes to a push of a button, but there are also quite a number of additionally applauded, built-in features that are not natively available in any other DAW. If you are unfamiliar with OTR, check it out here: http://otr.storyteller.im

While this is a bit of an experiment in moving to a donation-only model, hopefully, this will be the model moving forward. I believe in helping the community in any way I can contribute. With OTR, this has always been my goal all along. In the beginning, there were costs associated with the product launch – and I thank every user who has contributed to its success which has allowed me to get to a point where I could make this donation model a viable approach.

To answer any concerns to current and future users: Yes, I do plan on continuing to update the software. My thoughts are that this approach can also bring about additional community contributions that can help OTR flourish beyond its current state. Let's make it the best it can be! Hopefully, this will be a win-win for everyone out there.

*Note to OSX users: *There has been an ongoing bug with Reaper portable installs (not OTR related, but it could affect the OTR install) on various OSX configurations that may require you to update the included version of Reaper to the latest build. Please make sure you follow the "how to update" instructions in the manual or check out the troubleshooting video on the Storyteller Youtube page.


----------



## Øivind (Sep 16, 2018)

wow, this is very generous. always wanted to try this as it looks incredible, as well as learning reaper. giving what i can now, will donate more if i end up using it! thank you for the chance to get into this.


----------



## Gerbil (Sep 16, 2018)

It's an amazing project but the truth is that what pulled me towards Reaper is the fact that it is so incredibly customizable. I can mould it however I like which is just not possible to the same extent with other DAWs. Glancing through the videos I can see that it would be a case of abandoning the reason I got into it in the first place. I strongly doubt I'm the only one who thinks this. 

Some great ideas in there though that can definitely help as stepping stones. I imagine someone who has begun using Reaper but wants to take it to the next level without having to delve into the action lists and scripting side of things would benefit. The videos will need a few viewings though as they aren't that concise.


----------



## gregh (Sep 16, 2018)

Gerbil said:


> It's an amazing project but the truth is that what pulled me towards Reaper is the fact that it is so incredibly customizable. I can mould it however I like which is just not possible to the same extent with other DAWs. Glancing through the videos I can see that it would be a case of abandoning the reason I got into it in the first place. I strongly doubt I'm the only one who thinks this.
> 
> Some great ideas in there though that can definitely help as stepping stones. I imagine someone who has begun using Reaper but wants to take it to the next level without having to delve into the action lists and scripting side of things would benefit. The videos will need a few viewings though as they aren't that concise.


I did my money on this one - did not use it _as is_ at all but did find it inspired me to push my own workflow in Reaper customising etc. after a few years of going off Reaper quite a bit (unlike almost everyone else I have had reliability problems with Reaper and still do - for a few years there they were incredibly annoying)
For a much lower price point OTR is definitely worth a look


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Sep 16, 2018)

Hey, I took a look a your site and the idea. Looks really promising! Lots of great ideas. Love the idiom/the matrix!

Though - as I'm using another DAW as my home for all, Reaper was something I tried to inspect not so long ago - for mainly _one_ reason: To get VE (not pro) routed with 16 outs into reaper. Unfortunately I failed (though I received some good avice here). Lots of hours spent.

So - as I've read.. you say it is possible to route VE simply inside OTS - that would be a reason to try it again.. if it worked via any OTS template. That could for a reaper noob like me the only motivation to use reaper in hope to get into some workflow right now. _<still in the search phase for a pleasant orchestra multi-instruments workflow and struggling>_

I guess more than 16 tracks would be too much, right now for me.


----------



## storyteller (Sep 16, 2018)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> Hey, I took a look a your site and the idea. Looks really promising! Lots of great ideas. Love the idiom/the matrix!
> 
> Though - as I'm using another DAW as my home for all, Reaper was something I tried to inspect not so long ago - for mainly _one_ reason: To get VE (not pro) routed with 16 outs into reaper. Unfortunately I failed (though I received some good avice here). Lots of hours spent.
> 
> ...


Yep! There are prebuilt VEPro templates in OTR that have 16 midi channels to stereo outs, 16 midi channels to 8 stereo outs (e.g. 16 output channels), and another option that has 256 midi channels (by utilizing all of the ports VEPro offers) with 8 stereo outs. They are all a right click away. Super easy to use. Everything in OTR/Reaper will be pre-routed properly. You just have to make sure everything in VEPro is setup correctly and it is smooth sailing. The VEPro side of things is pretty basic. It is usually the DAW side that gets tricky, but is already pre-configured here.

And here is the VEPro video I have posted on the Storyteller Youtube channel: 

*EDIT*: Just noticed you said VE instead of VEPro. It should be the exact same process as above, but you will need to replace VEPro plugin (if it shows up for you) with the VE plugin on the Track Template. Everything should still be routed correctly though.


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 16, 2018)

As a guy who over the last few months fell in love with Reaper and eyed on OTR, that's really great news, very generous!

A question from my side - I use a theme that has some custom scripting with it etc. How picky is OTR with the theme you use? I personally don't like Reapers default theme at all


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Sep 17, 2018)

storyteller said:


> *EDIT*: Just noticed you said VE instead of VEPro. It should be the exact same process as above, but you will need to replace VEPro plugin (if it shows up for you) with the VE plugin on the Track Template. Everything should still be routed correctly though.



Hey storyteller,

thank you many lots for the video and the help! 
Finally it worked .

Now I have to spend time understanding what's going on with all the other tracks and functions of OTR and Reaper itself : )


----------



## A/V4U (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi storyteller,
Is there any way to contact you on your site? I have problems download larger trackpacks NI example Is it any trick how to get over it? Don't think is problem with my internet. [Download start just normal than around 300Mb stop dropping dwnload speed and Terminate] Thank you for help BTW great job on OTR!!


----------



## storyteller (Sep 17, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> As a guy who over the last few months fell in love with Reaper and eyed on OTR, that's really great news, very generous!
> 
> A question from my side - I use a theme that has some custom scripting with it etc. How picky is OTR with the theme you use? I personally don't like Reapers default theme at all


While the videos of OTR use the default theme, version 1.6 included a modified version of the FRXST theme (which I like a lot). Some themes work well with OTR, but since it is a “text heavy” workflow, you will need a theme that can accommodate that. Also, downloaded themes may need certain modifications to work 100% seamlessly with OTR, though some will function quite nicely without the need for modifications. Hope this helps!

Jonathan


----------



## storyteller (Sep 17, 2018)

A/V4U said:


> Hi storyteller,
> Is there any way to contact you on your site? I have problems download larger trackpacks NI example Is it any trick how to get over it? Don't think is problem with my internet. [Download start just normal than around 300Mb stop dropping dwnload speed and Terminate] Thank you for help BTW great job on OTR!!


[email protected] is the best way. I will make sure that is more prominent on the website as well. I’ll look into those TrackPacks. It may be an issue with their file size and the server traffic right now. I may need to break them up into smaller downloads since they are the largest files of the bunch.


----------



## storyteller (Sep 17, 2018)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> Hey storyteller,
> 
> thank you many lots for the video and the help!
> Finally it worked .
> ...


I’m so glad that helped you out! I saw your frustration in the other thread and am very happy you were able to get through that hurdle. Of course let me know if you have any questions. The manual is a fun read (by instructional-read standards) too and covers most everything you might need to know. But of course, feel free to reach out regarding any questions you may have, or just ask in this thread as it could help others as well.

Jonathan


----------



## A/V4U (Sep 17, 2018)

storyteller said:


> [email protected] is the best way. I will make sure that is more prominent on the website as well. I’ll look into those TrackPacks. It may be an issue with their file size and the server traffic right now. I may need to break them up into smaller downloads since they are the largest files of the bunch.


Thank you for prompt reply and probably smaller size will solve the problem


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Sep 17, 2018)

storyteller said:


> I’m so glad that helped you out! I saw your frustration in the other thread and am very happy you were able to get through that hurdle. Of course let me know if you have any questions. The manual is a fun read (by instructional-read standards) too and covers most everything you might need to know. But of course, feel free to reach out regarding any questions you may have, or just ask in this thread as it could help others as well.
> 
> Jonathan



Thanks Jonathan,

I'm sure there will be more questions - for now I have to try step by step and see how to get along.

cheers


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Sep 17, 2018)

Ok, here again : )

Think I have to correct what I wrote earlier.

More than 16 channels are needed to get my VE template going, I guess.

I followed your instruction from the video and set 16 mono out as template. Now I have 8 stereo tracks. Guess there somehow a 32 Outs option is missing? So I have active the VE slots 1 - 8. 9 - 16 give no sound unfortunately.
How to do that? I read your manual, which is great (dealing with so many routing -possibilities, cudos : )
but did not manage to find this out.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Sep 17, 2018)

Tried also some of the other templates for VE.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 17, 2018)

I purchased OTR a while back in March. I think it's great for those who want to venture into Reaper and have a lot of needed functionality pre-installed and ready to go. You will still need to learn Reapers way of doing things though like managing boatloads of scripts, updating, customizing and the like.

The included scripts for Visibility, track locking and labeling are brilliant. As mentioned above, you will eventually want to customize Reaper to your way of thinking and that's when OTR may be limiting. The choice of categories, the inclusion of the orchestral and choir halls and other things are completely foreign to how I go about things. But what do I know?


----------



## storyteller (Sep 17, 2018)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> Ok, here again : )
> 
> Think I have to correct what I wrote earlier.
> 
> ...


Email me at [email protected] and I will send you a track template that has 32 outs.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## storyteller (Sep 18, 2018)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> Thanks a lot for your help!


No problem. I just emailed you the 32 Out (16 stereo) track templates. I will be sure to include them in the next update of OTR as well.


----------



## ironbut (Sep 18, 2018)

Great move Jonathan!
It's the "open source" community spirit that really sets Reaper apart.

Being an early adopter and someone who paid for OTR, I'm with you 100%.


----------



## Sami (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey Jonathan, do you use any kind of articulation switching system as part of OTR?


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 19, 2018)

Sami said:


> Hey Jonathan, do you use any kind of articulation switching system as part of OTR?



If I may answer - yes. BRSO Articulate is used as expression map style implementation (there a YouTube video on that iirc).
I personally use reticulate currently and just installed that to switch articulations easily (reticulate is developed by our dear @tack )


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 19, 2018)

A somewhat cosmetic question I have about OTR. I was using Tack's script previously when disabling tracks, and I liked that it greyed out the tracks when disabled. I tried to hack into OTR's but being a complete newbie, I quickly gave that up. Is there any way to modify the disable track script? Thanks for any pointers...


----------



## tack (Sep 19, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> I was using Tack's script previously when disabling tracks, and I liked that it greyed out the tracks when disabled. I tried to hack into OTR's but being a complete newbie, I quickly gave that up. Is there any way to modify the disable track script?


I have to think that would be an easy tweak, but it's maybe something @storyteller could do.

Jonathan, for your benefit, here is the script and all that's needed to shade out disabled tracks (depending on the theme) is to lock/unlock track controls.

It'd be cool if OTR integrated with Reaticulate out of the box. Some day perhaps.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 19, 2018)

tack said:


> I have to think that would be an easy tweak, but it's maybe something @storyteller could do.
> 
> Jonathan, for your benefit, here is the script and all that's needed to shade out disabled tracks (depending on the theme) is to lock/unlock track controls.
> 
> It'd be cool if OTR integrated with Reaticulate out of the box. Some day perhaps.


Thanks for the help Tack and yes Reaticulate should be integrated out of the box, unless Reaper 6 brings a native articulation system into the fray...


----------



## storyteller (Sep 19, 2018)

tack said:


> I have to think that would be an easy tweak, but it's maybe something @storyteller could do.
> 
> Jonathan, for your benefit, here is the script and all that's needed to shade out disabled tracks (depending on the theme) is to lock/unlock track controls.
> 
> It'd be cool if OTR integrated with Reaticulate out of the box. Some day perhaps.


Thanks Jason. I have planned on integrating Reaticulate for quite some time (with your blessing of course). Based on the version numbering that you've been using, I've just been letting you get further along in development with it before I integrated it out-of-the-box in OTR. Since it is a separate project and will require updates in addition to OTR updates, I've just been waiting for a more standardized "gold" type release number (so I am not having to manage critical updates of any additional projects used in OTR... such as SWS, etc). Also, since Reaper 6 is not far away, I've been waiting to see what changes will be required for OTR from that standpoint too and had planned on bringing everything together in that future release of OTR. Hope that clarifies a bit from my side, but I *really do* like Reaticulate and do very much want to integrate it.


InLight-Tone said:


> A somewhat cosmetic question I have about OTR. I was using Tack's script previously when disabling tracks, and I liked that it greyed out the tracks when disabled. I tried to hack into OTR's but being a complete newbie, I quickly gave that up. Is there any way to modify the disable track script? Thanks for any pointers...


*EDIT:* I had a brainfart in my original reply in this post a few minutes ago. I've now deleted it. I think I can integrate it very easily. Ha. Ignore my last post if you have already seen it. I will reply back with a solution shortly.


----------



## tack (Sep 19, 2018)

storyteller said:


> I've just been waiting for a more standardized "gold" type release number (so I am not having to manage critical updates of any additional projects used in OTR... such as SWS, etc). Also, since Reaper 6 is not far away, I've been waiting to see what changes will be required for OTR from that standpoint too and had planned on bringing everything together in that future release of OTR


That's fair enough on both accounts. I'd say once I call a beta (hopefully by end of year) it would be a sensible time to consider integration. Development could be moving faster, to be sure. General life and black-belt levels of procrastination conspire against my goals.

I'm actually not sure how far away Reaper 6 is (do you know something I don't? ) but indeed articulation maps are likely to land there and are going to shake things up. I hope to adapt Reaticulate to integrate with it somehow, because I'm fairly sure native articulation maps aren't going to solve these problems to the same level of sophistication as I intend with Reaticulate (e.g. dynamic delay compensation based on current articulation) but it's reasonable to take a wait-and-see approach.


----------



## storyteller (Sep 19, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> A somewhat cosmetic question I have about OTR. I was using Tack's script previously when disabling tracks, and I liked that it greyed out the tracks when disabled. I tried to hack into OTR's but being a complete newbie, I quickly gave that up. Is there any way to modify the disable track script? Thanks for any pointers...


Email me at [email protected] and I will send you a modified script. I have it working on my end over here. It will disable/enable the main track selected. When I have some more time, I will sit down and make sure all of the children tracks are accounted for as well if the VI happens to be a folder track.

@tack - thanks for linking to your script. I just pulled the Main_OnCommandEx() references from it and integrated it.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 19, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Email me at [email protected] and I will send you a modified script. I have it working on my end over here. It will disable/enable the main track selected. When I have some more time, I will sit down and make sure all of the children tracks are accounted for as well if the VI happens to be a folder track.
> 
> @tack - thanks for linking to your script. I just pulled the Main_OnCommandEx() references from it and integrated it.


Sent you an email and really appreciate the help! That's the Reaper community for you, pure gold...


----------



## storyteller (Sep 21, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Sent you an email and really appreciate the help! That's the Reaper community for you, pure gold...


You are welcome! Hope those work for ya! When I get a chance to make the scripts more encompassing I will include them in a future OTR update for everyone.


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra (Nov 7, 2018)

Wow! Thank you! I am really excited to start using it. I've been using Reaper ever since I started. What's the best way to import the templates in my current version, if that's possible?


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra (Nov 7, 2018)

Elaine Gallant said:


> Wow! Thank you! I am really excited to start using it. I've been using Reaper ever since I started. What's the best way to import the templates in my current version, if that's possible?


I will direct my question to the Reaper forum, might be a better place.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 7, 2018)

Elaine Gallant said:


> Wow! Thank you! I am really excited to start using it. I've been using Reaper ever since I started. What's the best way to import the templates in my current version, if that's possible?


Hey Elaine. Thanks for the compliments. And you're welcome! OTR uses a portable install bundle so it will be separate to any existing install you may have. If you would like to keep existing project templates (I assume that is what you mean when you say "template"), you can copy them from the Project Template folder in your existing Reaper install to the OTR Project Templates folder. However, if you are talking about other potential modifications to your current Reaper, let me know and I will let you know how to make sure those can be married over to the OTR portable install.

That said, since OTR relies heavily on a specific track naming convention for various types of tracks, your template may not operate to OTR's full potential. For example, the one-click stem render process will require you to have started with an OTR template. However, your existing template may be able to be converted over rather painlessly to make full use of OTR's features. Either way, your existing template will still open and work in OTR since it is just a hot-rodded version of Reaper.

Oh! And I will make sure to copy this response over on the Reaper forum too.


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra (Nov 8, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Hey Elaine. Thanks for the compliments. And you're welcome! OTR uses a portable install bundle so it will be separate to any existing install you may have. If you would like to keep existing project templates (I assume that is what you mean when you say "template"), you can copy them from the Project Template folder in your existing Reaper install to the OTR Project Templates folder. However, if you are talking about other potential modifications to your current Reaper, let me know and I will let you know how to make sure those can be married over to the OTR portable install.
> 
> That said, since OTR relies heavily on a specific track naming convention for various types of tracks, your template may not operate to OTR's full potential. For example, the one-click stem render process will require you to have started with an OTR template. However, your existing template may be able to be converted over rather painlessly to make full use of OTR's features. Either way, your existing template will still open and work in OTR since it is just a hot-rodded version of Reaper.
> 
> Oh! And I will make sure to copy this response over on the Reaper forum too.


That is very kind of you sir. My projects haven’t been this big yet, so OTR will be my standard for those. To show my appreciation, allow me to offer my help with anything you need!


----------



## Oliver.T (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello @storyteller ,
I would like to ask you for some advice on some OTR configuration ideas. I didn't find a newer/recently updated thread that is about OTR, I hope this is the right thread for this. 
My goal with the following is to minimize Kontakt instances count, keep things efficient and organized but also flexible, while maximizing the workload a single instance does. At the same time however, this configuration could be really cool for working with Reaticulate.
So I've been thinking of loading a whole library like SSS in one Kontakt instance. But this way control over the midi and audio flow on an instrument level would be somehow problematic. 
So I thoght of a multi lane VI track template that, besides the master midi and single midi tracks, would contain also a "sub-master midi tracks. These would recieve and send midi on a smaller number of channels, say from ch:1-4, and send it accordingly to the Master midi track, where Kontakt lives.
Additionally these could be parent tracks for the single midi tracks (1-4 in the example), so they would effectively function as "midi through" sor the single tracks and the master midi track: 
VI-MIDI:1-4 -> VI-M(Sub) -> VI-M (basically adding another level to the folder structure)
This way one could control multiple patches of a single instrument from a sub-master track, as one would normally do with a master midi track. The main difference, however, is that more/all the midi channels could be utilized this way, and you don't have to waste precious Kontakt resources on an instrument that has 3 or 4 patches, and thus leaving other midi channels unused. So, one would have Midi sub-master track for Vln 1, Vln 2, Vla, Clo, Bass, each receiving on their corresponding channels only, and sending all that to the master channel. 
The main advantage, for me at least, would be that one could control all the single instruments with Reaticulate from a single bank, that lives on those midi sub-master tracks. 
That's the midi part of it. This is farely simple to do and I think it would work this way with no issues. I'm not so sure about the prefixes though... I assume that "VI-MIDI:" would work fine, for the sub-master midi tracks that is?

Now for the audio part, and this is the part where I think is most tricky/messy:
In order to be able to get a separate audio stream for every single instrument and mic position in the Kontakt instance,
the OTR-mapped outs in Kontakt could be multiplied to amount required: x5 in my example, each for a single section (Vln 1, Vln 2, Vla, Clo, Bass) - so, 8 stereo outs X 5 sections. 
Now, optionally (but I would really like this), there should be an OTR sub-submixer (an analogy to the sub-master midi) for each of the sections. So, the audio would flow from the each Kontakt out to the corresponding submixer track. Then everything would flow to the regular OTR submixer mixing all same mic positions into one stem on a corresponding submixer channel. And from there everything would be as is. Perhaps even the regular sub mixer would be redundant or unnecessary, as the mixing could happen directly in the VI-MC: Submix Group. 
Now, the downside I see to this approach is that there is no freezing/de-activating/offline FX on an instrument level, a section level, rather (in my example at least). But from midi and audio routing standpoint, it seems to me that it makes sence. 

Hell, this is a lot of text! Sorry, I am not a native English speaker, and my explaining is not too eloquent (even in my native tongue  I believe though this is simpler than my writing appears it to be. 
So, rather than ask you to guide me step by step - I believe I could figure it out by myself - my main question to you would be: a) would it work? b) do you think it's worth it? 
Thanks and all the best


----------



## storyteller (Mar 16, 2021)

Oliver.T said:


> Hello @storyteller ,
> I would like to ask you for some advice on some OTR configuration ideas. I didn't find a newer/recently updated thread that is about OTR, I hope this is the right thread for this.
> My goal with the following is to minimize Kontakt instances count, keep things efficient and organized but also flexible, while maximizing the workload a single instance does. At the same time however, this configuration could be really cool for working with Reaticulate.
> So I've been thinking of loading a whole library like SSS in one Kontakt instance. But this way control over the midi and audio flow on an instrument level would be somehow problematic.
> ...


Hey Oliver. First, I'll say that OTR v2.0 is currently being worked on and will have Reaticulate integrated in it. In the interim, you can still setup something similar. Your goals of having all of the articulations accessible through 1 track is a normal goal. You'll need to do it like this:


Set up 1 VI:S track per instrument... for example (Violins I, Violins II, Viola, Cello, Bass). 
On each track, you will need to setup Reaticulate... but we will get to that in a moment.
In Kontakt, load in each articulation. You can do this by loading separate articulations per midi channel. If you have more than 16 articulations, you could either (a) Use Keyswitch Multis configured in Reaticulate, or (b) keep single articulations per channel and use up to 64 channels in Kontakt. If you chose option B, you will need to include a Kontakt script called FlexRouter that @tack wrote which allows you to intercept midi messages in Kontakt and translate them into something else... such as play Midi Channel 64. This is more elaborate than (a).
Now, regardless of whether you chose (a) or (b), you will need to tell Reaticulate how to switch articulations to the way you set it up in Kontakt. You will have to follow the http://www.reaticulate.com (documentation on the Reaticulate website) to do this. In the OTR v2.0 release, this will all be setup for you to easily modify as needed.
This should get you what you are looking for regarding the setup.
Now, as for the routing back out... Each Kontakt instance will send the outputs to the single VI-S track. It should be straightforward with a stereo track. If you use "OTR Mapped" -> you can just assign the tracks to the appropriate outputs in Kontakt and they will flow through to an OTR-Mapped VI-S. The challenge you might have here is that if you are trying to design a setup that has separate controllable channels for close, mid, far, etc within Reaper itself. If this is the case, then you would need to instead use the OTR Library Builder template. This has everything already pre-routed. I know this may sound confusing, but take a look at some of the TrackPacks from libraries on the OTR website and see if they look like what you are trying to do. There isn't really a secret sauce to what OTR is doing specifically, so the alternative to using the prebuilt templates is to wire up tracks like normal in Reaper. It can be daunting and confusing if you are not familiar with routings that are this intricate... hence why OTR was built.

If you need any further assistance, feel free to ask away. You can also shoot me an email at [email protected] and I can help you there as well. If need be, we could also arrange something on zoom. Hope this helps!

J


----------



## Oliver.T (Mar 16, 2021)

storyteller said:


> Hey Oliver. First, I'll say that OTR v2.0 is currently being worked on and will have Reaticulate integrated in it. In the interim, you can still setup something similar. Your goals of having all of the articulations accessible through 1 track is a normal goal. You'll need to do it like this:
> 
> 
> Set up 1 VI:S track per instrument... for example (Violins I, Violins II, Viola, Cello, Bass).
> ...


Hey @storyteller ,
first of all, thank you so much for your kindness and commitment! I can imagine how one would struggle to make sence of my lenghty, yet totally convoluted attempt to explain myself. As I suspected, I didn't manage to convey what I'm after.
I would like to say I am already familiar with Reaticulate, in fact I've already made a number of banks with some fairly intricate switching and also use it with Open Stage Control touch template. OTR is for me yet to master, but I have been peaking under the hood in order to comprehend the routing scheme. There is definitely a lot going on, but for the sake of this little "project" of mine, I believe it's enough. But I will kindly let you be the judge of that.
So, in order to make this clearer I made a diagram of my routing idea. I hope this will explain far better than I did with my limited verbal skills. After all, a single picture is worth 1000 words, right :D
And just to say again that I would just like to hear your opinion, will something like this work within the folder structure, will it be copy/paste-able and if you think it's more beneficial than not. I am in no way asking you for a step by step process. I am sure you've got better things to do.

Just to summarize, the goal of this is to use multiple instruments (vln1/2,vla,clo,bass) in a single Kontakt instance, each one controlled by Reaticulate instance on a "sub-master" midi track and each consisting of multiple patches. Each instrument would be "playable" on its corresponding "sub-master" midi track as multichannel midi, but also via the regular single channel tracks, need it be for layering, for example. So, my so called sub-master midi tracks (by the way, it's real stupid naming) are supposed to behave in a farely similar manner to a regular master midi track, only these would be limited to a smaller channel count (3 as per the example in my diagram). Also they would be one level below in the folder structure, children of the master midi track, actually.
On the audio side, each mic position for each instrument would be routed to a separate Kontakt out - ex: vln1, patch 1/2/3, close mic to a separate out; vln1, patch 1/2/3, stage mic to a separate out... etc. And then all that flows to my sub-submixers (now this is nomenclature at its finest). 
Ok, I'll stop writing now, in hopes that the picture will spare me further emberassment, and you from my defragmented brainfarts.


----------



## storyteller (Mar 16, 2021)

Oliver.T said:


> Hey @storyteller ,
> first of all, thank you so much for your kindness and commitment! I can imagine how one would struggle to make sence of my lenghty, yet totally convoluted attempt to explain myself. As I suspected, I didn't manage to convey what I'm after.
> I would like to say I am already familiar with Reaticulate, in fact I've already made a number of banks with some fairly intricate switching and also use it with Open Stage Control touch template. OTR is for me yet to master, but I have been peaking under the hood in order to comprehend the routing scheme. There is definitely a lot going on, but for the sake of this little "project" of mine, I believe it's enough. But I will kindly let you be the judge of that.
> So, in order to make this clearer I made a diagram of my routing idea. I hope this will explain far better than I did with my limited verbal skills. After all, a single picture is worth 1000 words, right :D
> ...


Ah I see! Ha. Yeah that diagram helped a lot. So, I would say the routing in the diagram should use VI-MIDI tracks for the individual articulations/channels (e.g midi ch 1-3, 4-6, etc). The sub master for each one should be a regular VI-MIDI track routed to the channel that your reaticulate configuration will handle. The Kontakt instance should be on a VI-M track. But, overall, the routing will work for your project per the diagram.

As for the outputs... per your diagram, it looks like it would work just fine assuming they will group up under a VI-OUTS parent track. If you want individual control of each output (e.g. close, mid, far), there will be a little more routing required after the sub mixer track, but it looks like you’ve mastered the spaghetti wires of routing. Ha! If you want to send me a saved template after you finish it, I’d be happy to look over it for you to make sure it looks like it is routed properly.


----------



## Oliver.T (Mar 17, 2021)

storyteller said:


> Ah I see! Ha. Yeah that diagram helped a lot.


Ah, that's good to know! I should have made it right from the start... 


storyteller said:


> As for the outputs... per your diagram, it looks like it would work just fine assuming they will group up under a VI-OUTS parent track.


Do you mean grouping them all under the single main VI-OUTS track, or one for each subgroup per instrument (sub-ubmixer, as per my diagram)? I guess the audio routing would be most problematic, but I'll see how it goes. 


storyteller said:


> If you want to send me a saved template after you finish it, I’d be happy to look over it for you to make sure it looks like it is routed properly.


Yes, gladly, as soon as I am able to! Thanks again @storyteller , you are a champ!


----------

